# Too Human Demo: First Impressions



## Commonmind (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay, so I'm a bit torn. I knew the demo was coming out today, and despite having spent the past year becoming desensitized to the entire Too Human debacle, I was surprised to find that my excitement had resurfaced. I'm attributing this to the fact that the game is actually playable, and therefore a reality. 

Either way, I was both reluctant and anxious as I waited for the game to download. When I finally laid my hands on it, I really felt as if the wait had been worth it. I think many long-time console gamers will probably disagree with me wholeheartedly, because the reasons I fell in love are likely the same reasons these types of gamers are going to loathe the game.

Too Human is (as advertised) by all intents and purposes a Diablo clone, albeit a very thematically different, very artistic, and very rich Diablo clone. The visuals aren't as impressive as they appeared when the game was shown at E3 several years ago, but they do what Diablo did at the time of its launch, they're sufficient for delivering the experience.

To the games credit, it does do a few things differently. Though it also falls flat on its face in some areas as well. And the framerate is as volatile as my pregnant wife's mood swings. 

Needless to say I'm looking forward to the actual launch, and if they get the cooperative play right (I already know it's not going to be a traditional coop experience) then I could see myself putting some real time into it.


----------

